# swak



## UncleDako

What does swak from "swak na swak" show mean?


----------



## DotterKat

*Swak na swak *is a colloquialism that means something that is _right on the money_,_ fits perfectly, just right, perfectly suited, etc. _
 The complete phrase can be applied to almost anything or anyone, in an informal sense. Let's say:

_Swak na swak_ ang suot niya kahapon. --- What he / she wore yesterday was (just right / just perfect).
Ang mga luto ni nanay ay talagang s_wak na swak._ ---- Mother's cooking / dishes are simply perfect.
Ang kanyang trabaho ay _swak na swak _para sa kanya. ---- His / Her job is perfectly suited for him.
Ang kasagutang ito ay s_wak na swak._ ---- This answer is right on the money.

Again, this colloquialism is best suited for less than formal conversations (Ang _swak na swak _ay swak na swak sa impormal na pagsasalita o karaniwang pag-uusap).


----------



## UncleDako

Marami Salamat for the answer. Ang iyong tugon ay swak na swak


----------



## mataripis

other Tagalog words for "Swak" are 1.) Tama'   2.) Wasto    3.) Tumpak   4.) Akma'   5.) Tugma' or ugma'


----------



## rockjon

Couldn't bagay or bagay na bagay also be used in place for swak?


----------



## DotterKat

Yes, both of those terms mean the same thing as _swak na swak_. However, in a gradation of tone and formality, the words suggested by mataripis would skew towards the more formal, your suggestion *bagay* or *bagay na bagay* would be midway between formal and informal and *swak na swak* would be squarely informal.


----------



## go_neybee

As far as I know, swak is slang for the word PA-SOK' (accent on the second syllable), meaning "fitting" (like a piece of a puzzle that fits).


----------

